# LS2 GTO vs E46 M3



## ashaiba (Apr 3, 2010)

I am considering both for my next car. Convince me to get a GTO, or an M3, whatever you like. What's your opinion on these cars? What would you get? (=P bad question for a GTO forum i know0)

heres my situation:

M3: nicer looking, better traction and handling (im moving to a hilly part of San Anton) and will be travelling between houston and san antonio a lot, powerful

GTO: kind of ugly (underrated imo, but still not an m3), worst traction and handling. positive... it's fast on the dragstrip, which i might be spending some time on in the weekends, cheaper to maintain. 

How has your GTO been?

help me out? 

Thanks in advance.
-ashaiba


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

ashaiba said:


> I am considering both for my next car. Convince me to get a GTO, or an M3, whatever you like. What's your opinion on these cars? What would you get? (=P bad question for a GTO forum i know0)
> 
> heres my situation:
> 
> ...



You picked the wrong site to call the GTO ugly. And just FYI my 05 ate an M3's lunch more than once. Granted it IS a good lookin car. The hood especially looked good in my rear view mirror.


----------



## ctexas02 (Mar 15, 2010)

pocketmaster said:


> You picked the wrong site to call the GTO ugly. And just FYI my 05 ate an M3's lunch more than once. Granted it IS a good lookin car. The hood especially looked good in my rear view mirror.


:agree


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

which one is an e46? not the newest (completely badass looking one) but the one before? If so than I don't care for the e46 m3 body style as much as the one before and after it (based on looks). it sounds like you have you mind made up though except for your occasional trip to the drag strip. not only would the GTO be cheaper to maintain, but isn't the initial cost way less too? I thought you could hardly get a mid 90's m3 for what an 04 GTO goes for much less a newer one for 05/06 prices. I'm no help at all really though.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

ashaiba said:


> I am considering both for my next car. Convince me to get a GTO, or an M3, whatever you like. What's your opinion on these cars? What would you get? (=P bad question for a GTO forum i know0)
> -ashaiba


Ashaiba.
Seriously?

My suggestion for anyone seriously contemplating this question:
Go drive both. Decide for yourself if it's worth the extra $40k for a (relatively) new M3.

You should know better than to ask a site like the GTOForum which car to buy.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

ashaiba said:


> I am considering both for my next car. Convince me to get a GTO, or an M3, whatever you like. What's your opinion on these cars? What would you get? (=P bad question for a GTO forum i know0)
> 
> heres my situation:
> 
> ...


Get the BMW.


----------



## ashaiba (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the GTO can look very nice after some slight modifications as I've seen on youtube, and I will probably be doing that if I get the GTO. the GTO isn't really ugly in my opinion, could be a lot better, and i think the m3 is much nicer, I've always been the one to say oh damn look at that sexy in my car whenever I see one, and my passengers saying, you like that?!

The price of the m3 and GTO will be relatively the same when I get it used. I'm looking at a LS2 GTO running around 15-25K with less than 50K miles, same thing with the M3 but with around 50-60K miles on it.
-
as for BobS, I wanted to know the GTO perspective, I wanted to see what you guys liked about your cars when considering the GTO. I will be going on a test drive very soon.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you want American? Muscle, get the GTO. If you want some Foo Foo Eurotrash car, get the Beemer. If you have that kind of money and want it all, get a Z06 or ZR1.
Sorry about the Eurotrash comment, but you started it by callling the GTO ugly...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you drove a nice GTO, one that has not been beat on, and didn't HAVE TO HAVE IT, then get the M3. Anyone that loves their GTO knew it was the car instantly.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

i did the same thing about a year ago. i wanted an m3 and researched it a lot and then found the gto and researched that a lot and i found that i wanted the gto and now im glad i did. just do some research on edmunds and other forums too.
AND DONT FORGET TO TEST DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

One of the main reasons why I love Pontiacs (besides styling & epic reliability) is the fact that they _aren't_ fanboi machines.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> One of the main reasons why I love Pontiacs (besides styling & epic reliability) is the fact that they _aren't_ fanboi machines.


Seriously... If the last thing you want is some pimple faced dweeby with his hat on backwards trying to high five you because you drive a Mustang or a Bimmer or a freakin Neon or a Civic... I would go with the GTO if i were you.


----------



## ashaiba (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Nate, your reply really helped. I only wish I knew how to add a reputation point.

PonchoDan, I really like the GTO that is on your signature, what color is that? If I'm going to get a GTO it will probably be black or that color you have. I don't like bright colors such as yellow or red and those type of colors.

I do think the GTO is a great car, but i need to test drive on to see what I truly like most.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I've said on here before that I was torn between an m3 or an Audi s4 when I stumbled on my goat. My price range was right around $16k, so the two german cars would have been 2001 or 2002 models with 60 to 80 thousand miles. I was leaning towards the s4 to be honest. 

One of the car lots I was at happened to have three GTO's, an m3 and an s4. I hadn't really researched GTO's much, and was intrigued with them. I test drove a yellow jacket 04 with the six speed, with 51k miles, and was impressed with it. It reminded me of what it feels like when taking off in an airplane. The thing just keeps accelerating. Of course, I also test drove the s4 and m3. They were pretty much what I expected, but the acceleration was not as intense. I decided to go home that night and research the GTO. 

The next day I went back to that dealer to drive the 06. It had an automatic transmission. I was once again impressed, but preferred the manual. I couldn't get that 04 out of my head. After talking it over with the wife, I decided on the GTO. I have not regretted that decision. I get compliments from people all the time about my car, and many of them who knew I was looking at Audi's and BMW's tell me I made a better choice with this car.

Sorry for the long post, but I guess my point is you won't be disappointed with a GTO if that's what you decide on. And if you don't like how they look, or you're worried about your passengers not liking how they look, then this probably isn't the right car for you.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

alright, my dad has a m3 (that I learned to drive in) and I have a 06 GTO...so im guessing im the guy to talk to..... The M3 is superb around corners, period. The overall build quality is amazing, and my dad has not had one problem with his car. For a straight 6 it pulls very hard (not as hard as my car, but still) The smg transmission is amazing....thats all I can really say about it...Now, the GTO. Best car ive ever taken road trips on. The m3's seats get hard after 2 hrs. but in the GTO they're comfy all the way. One thing I dislike about the e46 is theyre turning into a G35. They have gotten so popular, you see them everywhere. GTO's are the total opposite. Gas mileage is better on the GTO because the m3's 6th gear isnt really an overdrive (at 80 its at 3k+) whereas the GTO sits at 2k+ at 80. M3 gets around 23, my GTO gets 24-25mpg. Overall, im really glad I got the GTO, but it's nice to drive a German car once in a while.

Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

ashaiba said:


> Thanks Nate, your reply really helped. I only wish I knew how to add a reputation point.
> 
> PonchoDan, I really like the GTO that is on your signature, what color is that? If I'm going to get a GTO it will probably be black or that color you have. I don't like bright colors such as yellow or red and those type of colors.
> 
> I do think the GTO is a great car, but i need to test drive on to see what I truly like most.


It's Cyclone Grey Metallic. For the '04's it's Barbados Blue... not 100% the same color, but very similar.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i left an M3 as if it was sitting still. hands down GTO. way more mod's for the buck. a twin turbo on the V6 never stand a chance to the same air displacement of that 6.0 power house. get lost talking that M3 CRAP AROUND HERE.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> i left an M3 as if it was sitting still. hands down GTO. way more mod's for the buck. a twin turbo on the V6 never stand a chance to the same air displacement of that 6.0 power house. get lost talking that M3 CRAP AROUND HERE.


With the dinan turbo set up m3's are insanely quick, but as you stated the price is insane as well (around 18 grand). Plus its a Straight 6...just a FYI


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

rextheracer said:


> alright, my dad has a m3 (that I learned to drive in) and I have a 06 GTO...so im guessing im the guy to talk to..... The M3 is superb around corners, period. The overall build quality is amazing, and my dad has not had one problem with his car. For a straight 6 it pulls very hard (not as hard as my car, but still) The smg transmission is amazing....thats all I can really say about it...Now, the GTO. Best car ive ever taken road trips on. The m3's seats get hard after 2 hrs. but in the GTO they're comfy all the way. One thing I dislike about the e46 is theyre turning into a G35. They have gotten so popular, you see them everywhere. GTO's are the total opposite. Gas mileage is better on the GTO because the m3's 6th gear isnt really an overdrive (at 80 its at 3k+) whereas the GTO sits at 2k+ at 80. M3 gets around 23, my GTO gets 24-25mpg. Overall, im really glad I got the GTO, but it's nice to drive a German car once in a while.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info.


You are so right about the GTO being comfy on long trips. I took mine to Colorado for vacation from Ft. Worth. It handled GREAT on the mountains and in the high elevation. Fuel economy averaged around 26 mpg. M6 made it much easier to navigate the steep grades up and down the mountains.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the e46, they're awesome looking, and very respectable cars, what you have to ask yourself is 
Do you want an 8 or a 6? 
is getting the Bimmer worth the extra price (both upfront and over the time for maintenance? 
do you want a car that really breaks necks (i was cruisnf this weekend with a 350Z and a Supra and got the most compliments, maybe we ran into alot of guys who were into true muscle)
how much handling do you really need? when cruising i can stick with both the previous cars, and a mustang that has a complete track suspension that can supposedly pull 1.01 lateral g's (manufacturers claim)
Also, you can get a really good deal on a GTO i bought mine for 17k with only 27k miles 
just my opinion


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Personally I like both cars but the one question that always sway me to make a decision is, "How much money is it going to cost me is something breaks?". I'd love to have a M3, but I know that something WILL eventually break and be pretty costly compared to what I would pay to repair a part on an American car. If I had the money, I'd love to have a M3 plus a few other cars.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The E46 is a nice looking car.

GTO is not ugly. The front is just bland. Is if it were a E46 fetus.

But the GTO rear is nice (which is the only part that really matters to the E46) 

As far as interior, the GTO is more comfy and roomy (especially the rear seats). If road trips with people in the back is going to be part of ur frequent routine, the GTO will win hands down. Unless you have amputees as friends for the rear or flexible circus employees.

Instrument panel and ergonomics is pretty much dead even.

The GTO has waaaay more room to modify the power plant and get you more HP for the $$$ than the E46.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

ashaiba said:


> GTO: kind of ugly .....


If the revious M5 was offered in 2-doors:


----------



## ashaiba (Apr 3, 2010)

batmans said:


> If the revious M5 was offered in 2-doors:
> [/IMG]



Batmans, nice pictures. I really am liking the way that looks. I think my biggest beef is the grill and back lights of the GTO that gets me, but hey, with the money im saving by getting one i can spend on doing light aesthetic modifications...


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

ashaiba said:


> I am considering both for my next car. Convince me to get a GTO, or an M3, whatever you like. What's your opinion on these cars? What would you get? (=P bad question for a GTO forum i know0)
> 
> heres my situation:
> 
> ...




I've had more compliments and second looks with my Orange GTO than any car I have ever owned. People who know cars are surprised when they see it because they didn't know they started making them again. Even more surprised when they find out whats under the hood. All I've done is add some axle back MagnaFlows so there is no question it has V8 power. Lots of low mileage GTO's out there....dare to be different. Think I'll go out and start her up right now just to listen to it run..lol.


----------



## ashaiba (Apr 3, 2010)

Something that I take into consideration is maintenance cost. How much is the GTO per year on average for maintenance, and how much are the parts on average such as transmission, brake pads, and basic wear and tear things that i may very well eventually have to change


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

ashaiba said:


> Something that I take into consideration is maintenance cost. How much is the GTO per year on average for maintenance, and how much are the parts on average such as transmission, brake pads, and basic wear and tear things that i may very well eventually have to change


If your good at driving manual and not burning up ur clutch, and rev matching on down shifts, there is really no reason why you shouldn't see 100k~+ on the original clutch.

When I had my engine rebuilt at 75k miles my clutch had over 50% material left.

My pads wore out at 65-70k miles. It didn't damage my wallet that much to even remember the costs, but I managed to upgrade the rotors to slotted/x-drilled with SS brake lines and ebc Red stuff pads. The factory GTO brakes were good already, but this made the car stop as if it were 1000lbs lighter. 

The interior of the GTO fit and finish is on par with the M3 from comparing it to my friend's 335 and E46. Besides the HP, the GTO's most impressive part was the interior. More roomy than the M3. Especially the leg room for the rear seats.


----------



## Re and Cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

I can give a prety good opinion on this choice because I just sold my 2003 M3 vert to buy a GTO. THere are several questions you have to ask yourself. 
:1 Will you want to significantly modify what ever you get? If the answer is yes get the GTO because the M3 costs a fortune to mod and gains are minimal.
:2 Do you beat on your car or at least like to run it hard? The M3 will cost a small fortune to get it fixed, parts are expensive and since most people who own them pay the dealer to fix them, there is not a large knowledge base out there to help you. Bottom line is the M3 cost a lot to maintain.
:3 What do you want to spend? A decent M3 will set you back 20k+, you can get a GTO for a who lot less.

You also need to decide what is more important to you, handling or bruth power. An M3 has a good deal of power and will run low 13s out of the box if driven properly, but there is no replacement for displacement. My M3 put the GTO to shame in the handing department, you just could not take a turn too fast in that car. I litterly ate a boosted C5 vette on a tight curvy road because I could carry 10+mph through the turns than he could. After two years in my M3 the GTO handles like a mini van to me. It's a drastic difference. BUT...The V8 GTO is much easier to drive fast than the M3, while the M3 has 330hp, you have to keep the revs above 3-3.5k to have any power and 5k if you want it to pull real hard. It's like ridding a motorcycle. Both cars will get about the same millage from what I have seen.

I sold my M3 because I bought it thinking at 40 years old I was ready to have a cool car and just leave it stock. That didn't turn out to be true. Anything available to modify the M3 cost at least twice as much and the gaines were half as much. Dispite being a mechanic for 20+ years I was also scared of the car breaking and having to take it to the stealer to get it fixed because I could not figure it out. The GTO I can fix with a hammer and vicegrips.

If you have not found it already check out www.e46fanatics.com. In my opion it is about the best forum out there for the E46 and has a large M3 following too.

Re'


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there,
this is Tobias from Germany. 
I'm also interested in buying an GTO, but as you might know, the speed limit in Germany is invalid for many kilometers. (hope this is the right discription^^) 
So, what I want to ask is how the GTO feels at nearly 150 mph (and above) comparing to the m3 and if it is advisable to push the LS2 engine to this for let's say 10 minutes at maximum... has anyone experiernces at this speed?

Thanks and greetings from Germany

to topic:
I learnt mechanican at BMW and surly drove the M3 and others. That's my reference for comparing cars and the reason why I ask the question here. Now I'm studying engineering and my conclusion to engines is: nothing beats cubic inches as you would say. High-rpm-engines are really nice to play with, but it's to expensive in all day use (spare parts,maintenance) and those ones have not such a long durability as a engine with more capacity and less cycles per second. 
Also it must be recognized, that especially the M-engines can not be serviced by any garage. Some tools are only at BMW available.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

A lot of comparison of maintenance between the two. I've had my '05 since new - five years last month- and have not spent one dime on a repair. The only maintenance cost has been changing lubricants. Original tires at 24K.
But the basic question remains which do you prefer? BMWs are wonderful machines but everyone and their brother has one. Unless you're a BMW fan, you can't tell one from the other. Do you appreciate raw power and the sound that goes with it? Get a GTO. Are you into dancing through the twisties in a high-revving road racer? Get the BMW. I've owned both and I doubt I'll ever sell the GTO.


----------



## Re and Cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

PBF Bioset said:


> So, what I want to ask is how the GTO feels at nearly 150 mph (and above) comparing to the m3 and if it is advisable to push the LS2 engine to this for let's say 10 minutes at maximum... has anyone experiernces at this speed?


The GTO will go that fast easily and be safe. But I would not feel nearly as safe in a GTO at those speeds as in a M3. If you read my earlier post, my GTO handles like a mini van compared to the M3 I just sold. 

A GTO would also be rare as hell over there.

Re'


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, that's true  ...just five for sale in hole germany today^^
I've read your posting, but I don't know how driving an american minivan feels like 
So would or could you compare it with a Mercedes or a VW for example? Or a Ford Focus in reference of steering behavior...
Causes this feeling of rolling? (if the body waves while driving curves)


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

GTO name is rare in Europe, but not the actual car. Its a Vauxhall VXR8. Same car different badges. The price is a major difference, but used the E46 shouldnt be all that much more expensive. New the GTO was 1/2 the price of an M3 new, and had a V8 as opposed to the 330 something hp of the M3's i6. In the twists the M3 is tough to beat in a goat,but a litttle suspension work and a big set of balls and you could keep up, in the straight a good GTO should beat or at least match an E46 in the 1/4( both around 13 seconds) and top end, if limited,should be about the same 155, if not limited the M3 will make about 188 the GTO 6.0 about 10 mph less. I looked at both too and decided I didnt want to be a ****, so I bought a GTO. Go drive a vauxhall, there are tones of them in Europe. Again with a little suspension work and fiddling under the hood and you will have no problem keeping up. The Vauxhall also has a more agressive front end which appeals to some people more than the GTO's.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice idea...but the Vauxhall is an english car, I think...they drive on the wrong side  (also the Holden)...and because of that this car is not really be sold in germany. It would be easier to drive the GTO than the VXR8 ... But thanks for this discription. 

What follows of "I didnt want to be a ****, " ...I don't know this turn of expression, sry.
(Yes...dictionary is my friend )


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

lol. Just imagine a professional footballer. that is a ****. The M3 is a car for people who sell realestate or stocks and bonds..The small wang, big wallet types. No offense intended to any M3 owners but come on you know its true....Maybe thats just in Los Angeles,where the more your hairline reciedes the higher the series of BMW or Merc you drive. And I actually like the M3, mainly because its not an Audi....


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG. I hope that counts only for LA! As an engineer I would really worry about a shrinking wang while my wallet is growing!  *just joking*

But sry. I don't understand the example of the football player...


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Basically a cocky Male . ****y Male. Guys who worry to much about their abs and what product they put in their hair, who wear $300 pairs of jeans and and have tans even in winter....I think every pro athlete in the US has an M3 and an Merc s500 or CLK AMG


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah, ok. I think we know those people here too...  Poor cars!


----------



## Re and Cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

PBF Bioset said:


> Yes, that's true  ...just five for sale in hole germany today^^
> I've read your posting, but I don't know how driving an american minivan feels like
> So would or could you compare it with a Mercedes or a VW for example? Or a Ford Focus in reference of steering behavior...
> Causes this feeling of rolling? (if the body waves while driving curves)


not really sure what to compare it to. Probably the closest that both of us are probably firmilure with would be a non-M 3 series BMW. But I would guess even the standard 3 series would be a more stable platform at tripple diget speeds seeing as they are engineered in the land of high speed roads.

If you want to be different, get the GTO because of how rare they are over there.
Re'


----------

